# Looking for hunting lease in central nc



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking for a hunting lease for 2015. Cost is not an issue. Please send me a message if you know of anything!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What counties?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I sent him a pm. I would think Davidson, Randolph, Chatham, Montgomery. Maybe even Moore or Guilford. I am interested in finding another tract to lease or go in on with someone. If anyone knows anything available let me know.

Darin


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I would like davidson county or something within an hour away


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You can do a lot on line through the tax office of the given county you'd like to hunt. If you have an area in mind look up the tract and find who the owner is. Contact the owner and go from there. You might be able to network if you come up empty from one land owner. You can do so much homework from your computer screen. Between Google Earth and the county's GLS


----------

